# Ferrari red paint



## Marve

Hi. I've got the Revell Ferrari 250GTO and Tamiya Ferrari FXXK. Now I Wonder which Paint/color I shall use. Revell says 34 Gloss and Tamiya TS85. These two are spray cans, but I want to use airbrush and Clear coat. Can somedbody tell me if there are other brands that I can use. Or are these two the best …. ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

There are several available from other brands specifically for use with air guns. Google Ferrari Red and air brush together to see what is available. Locally an automotive paint supplier in your community may have some options for you as well - depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## irishtrek

While at a Fed Meyer store this week I saw an item in the paint section a few days ago called Preval Amazing Spray System for about 20.00 dollars, and what it is is a kit to turn any can or bottle of paint into a spray paint.


----------



## aussiemuscle308

get the spray can and decant it into your airbrush. easiest way to decant is to spray through a straw into a container, allowing the propellant to escape and leaving the paint. 
[ame]https://youtu.be/UeyTsTcMUhk?t=88[/ame] (option 2)


----------



## terryr

I sometimes spray the paint into a can and use it that way. You can even brush it but it's a little thin.



> In a RGB color space, hex #ff2800 (also known as Ferrari Red) is composed of 100% red, 15.7% green and 0% blue. Whereas in a CMYK color space, it is composed of 0% cyan, 84.3% magenta, 100% yellow and 0% black. It has a hue angle of 9.4 degrees, a saturation of 100% and a lightness of 50%. #ff2800 color hex could be obtained by blending #ff5000 with #ff0000. Closest websafe color is: #ff3300.


https://www.colorhexa.com/ff2800

In general, I would call it Poppy Red.


----------



## Alien

Just saw this thread.

British model paint manufacturer, Humbrol, has Ferrari Red in gloss enamel.

It was called Ferrari Red but has been renamed to Italian Red. (Probably due to trademark/copyright reasons).

It is Humbrol #220.

Alien


----------



## Marve

ZeroPaint has a lot of "Ferrari reds". I got one of these.


----------



## Hobby Dude

250 gto?, an awesome car! I have the 288 got kit and I used the later model car Ferrari red. I have it on my shelf, one day it took a spill and I lost a mirror, passenger side, ill have to locate a replacement soon...


----------

